# 2BLD/3BLD Corners Algorithmic or intuitive?



## JaccaTheCuber (Apr 22, 2016)

Which one? Algorithmic or intuitive blindfold corners?


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 22, 2016)

What are you asking? Whether comms should be worked out and understood or just blindly learned as algs?


----------



## DeeDubb (May 6, 2016)

I have no idea what you mean. Do you mean what I use? What I recommend for beginners? What should be used?

There are far too many corner cases to learn each one algorithmically. However, with OP, you do an intuitive set up, then an algorithm, then undo set up. For 3 style, most cases should be intuitive.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 6, 2016)

DeeDubb said:


> There are far too many corner cases to learn each one algorithmically.


Nothing is too many when Bindedsa is around.


----------



## FakeMMAP (May 17, 2016)

2BLD? just 1-look... xD!


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (May 17, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> What are you asking? Whether comms should be worked out and understood or just blindly learned as algs?


learning them blindly isn't even that hard 
i memorised UBL-UBR-anyothercorner in 2 days like a few weeks ago, took a break and i still know them. 
however i'd love the be able to intuitively find commutators during solves, with eyes open i can do it with ease.


----------

